
I Scraped Millions of Venmo Payments. Your Data Is at Risk - andrewgioia
https://www.wired.com/story/i-scraped-millions-of-venmo-payments-your-data-is-at-risk/
======
caymanjim
Venmo's whole thing has always been broadcasting transaction details. I have
no idea why anyone would want that, and in fact I seriously doubt anyone does
want that. Venmo is successful because it makes digital peer-to-peer payments
easy, and they are likely mistaking that selling point as evidence that people
actually want the "social" aspect of it. I suspect they'd have a lot more
users if they removed the public audit trail.

